# Smaller Size Combat Sub?



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I really like the look of the Combat Sub, but the smallest I can find is 42mm. My maximum limit is usually 40mm. For those of you who own them, how does the 42 wear, as in does it wear smaller that its' 42mm size would suggest?
Joe


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It has the most turned down lugs in its design, so the lug to lug is short for a big watch. They wear like a 42mm.



There is no hiding that they are 42mm.





On 7.5 inch wrist:



Glycine does make a 38mm Combat 6, on the right below, with a 42mm version on the left:



You could find a seller with a good return policy (like Amazon) and try one out. They are really nice watches for the money.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd own a 39-40, but I also own the 42 and 46, problem is, I like them all


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

It’s very thin, less than 11mm and the curved lugs enhance the look and fit on the wrist. However, the lug length is 50mm. If your wrist is less than 6.75” it may over hang and look too large on you. This will certainly be the case if your wrist is less than 6.5”. The lug to lug distance can be a deal breaker for any watch.
I’m wearing a GL0083, my wrist is 7”. They’re great watches, no better value on a Swiss Diver out there in my opinion. I just purchased a GL0094 the other day for $319.00.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 6 3/4" wrist. I guess I had better pass. That's too bad as they are really nice looking watches and one of the best (IMO) looking of the sub divers. I currently have the 38mm Combat 6 on order, but with the white dial. I have recently sold all of my very large TV watches (Invicta, Swiss Legend, Android, etc.) as after collecting a few vintage watches, I have decided that smaller is better for me. Too bad Glycine does not make a "ladies" version of their Combat Sub at around 36 to 38mm, then the problem would be solved. BTW, thanks for all of your replies. They are great. Nice photos too.
Joe


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got one and yes, it's big. It's probably at the upper limit of what I can get away with.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Don’t give up yet cottontop. Wrist shape matters too. At 6.75” you’re probably ok. Take a ruler and place it on top of your wrist to see how 50mm sits on it, if you’ve still got some skin showing on either side of 50mm, it’ll be fine. The 42mm case size will be insignificant, it’s a dive watch after all.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

rschmidt97 said:


> Don't give up yet cottontop. Wrist shape matters too. At 6.75" you're probably ok. Take a ruler and place it on top of your wrist to see how 50mm sits on it, if you've still got some skin showing on either side of 50mm, it'll be fine. The 42mm case size will be insignificant, it's a dive watch after all.


Using rschmidt's 50mm ruler wrist measuring technique, it looks like I may be able to pull it off. I am now going to give the Combat Sub some serious thought and it just may end up in my collection.
Joe


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

FYI, I just received a new GL0094 from watchgooroo on eBay for $319.00 If your interested it’s a good time to buy. Ordered it last Friday. It even came with drilled lug holes, an unexpected and pleasant surprise.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

After some lengthy soul searching I am torn between the GL0083 and the GL0094. And, after seeing wrist photos of each in this thread, I am stressing even more. I definitely do not like some of the other models that have bright colored bezels and/or dials as I have found that bright colors are great at first, but they soon get old. I just have to keep thinking about it I guess. I wish I could hurry up and make a decision as I want to order it soon.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

cottontop said:


> After some lengthy soul searching I am torn between the GL0083 and the GL0094. And, after seeing wrist photos of each in this thread, I am stressing even more. I definitely do not like some of the other models that have bright colored bezels and/or dials as I have found that bright colors are great at first, but they soon get old. I just have to keep thinking about it I guess. I wish I could hurry up and make a decision as I want to order it soon.
> Joe


Either would be an excellent choice in my book(on my wrist?)..I think you'll be pleasantly surprised w/ either(or both)..


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> Either would be an excellent choice in my book(on my wrist?)..I think you'll be pleasantly surprised w/ either(or both)..


I think you are right, Thunder1. I can realistically (budget wise) afford only one at the moment though it would be nice to just get both. I'm going to try to make a decision today and will then post my choice.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Where are all of the Glycine enablers out there? Help me decide.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

cottontop said:


> Where are all of the Glycine enablers out there? Help me decide.
> Joe


And don't forget the GL0173(the Golden Eye) while you're at it...


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the GL0083 a bit better, it just looks a little more military style to me. But I'm an Air Force guy and really like military style watches.

Really you can't go wrong with either one and after you have it awhile you will most likely want another one. I started of with the GL0078 and now I have the GL0077 as well as looking to buy a combat vintage style in the near future.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I tend to like the GL0083 with the black dial and bezel and tan markers and hands, but is it too close to the Air Blue Pilot I have that also has a black dial and tan markers and hands?
Joe


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Well sir, I love them both. If you can stomach the $640.00 to buy them from watchgooroo, you’ll have the perfect pair of Combat Subs in my opinion. Done and done. However, if I had choose just one, I’d go for the GL0094. The blue bezel is a deep blue, it’s subtle but pops in sunlight. Looks good on leather and natos. Can be dressy or toolly (is that a word?). Overall, an attractive, versatile model. Also, the GL0094 has the best lume of any Glycine I’ve owned. In the attached pic the 94 is on the left and the 83 is on the right. The 94 is very responsive and bright in low light and dark conditions. It may be the lack of colored dye added to the lume, that’s my theory. It can hold its own with any Seiko SKX I’ve had in my collection. I’m a lume junkie, so that seals the deal for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have both of these, I can create a video to compare them. I will try to do it tonight.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 6.5" wrist. Here is the video with me comparing the GL0083 and GL0094.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

thedonn007 said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist. Here is the video with me comparing the GL0083 and GL0094.


Thanks for making the video. Good job. It was good to see the two watches I am contemplating side by side. My only complaint is that I wish you would have removed the clear plastic covering off the dial and the back of each watch as it was difficult to see the dials in detail. The plastic made them a little blurry.
Joe


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

cottontop said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6.5" wrist. Here is the video with me comparing the GL0083 and GL0094.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I did remove the plastic from the dial. However I did not from the case back of the GL0083


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just to add to the drama, here are more shots of my GL0094 and GL0083. One suggestion though, whichever you choose, I'd try buying it from watchgooroo on eBay. They're description lists the GL224 movement as having 25 jewels, meaning its an ETA 2824 and I received my watch with drilled lug holes (an endangered species of Combat Sub, definitely adds more vintage character to the case). If you can purchase a new Combat Sub for $319.00 with drilled lug holes and an ETA inside you win! Well, I bought one first so I guess technically I win, but coming in second isn't so bad! 
No matter what they're great watches for the money.

~Cheers


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I really do not need another one, but I don't have the drilled lug version with the in-between logo yet.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

thedonn007 said:


> I really do not need another one, but I don't have the drilled lug version with the in-between logo yet.


At the rate you're going you'll have a different Combat Sub for each day of the week.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

rschmidt97 said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really do not need another one, but I don't have the drilled lug version with the in-between logo yet.
> ...


Not quite there yet, I don't think so at least.

I can tell for sure on ebay if it will come with drilled lugs or not. Based on my previous interactions with watchgoroo I would bet that they will not answer me back if I ask about the drilled lugs.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

thedonn007 said:


> I really do not need another one, but I don't have the drilled lug version with the in-between logo yet.


Did you read the recent interview with the new head of Glycine? He mention's that the winged crown is a tribute to Glycine's 100 year anniversary (1914-2014). That logo was always debated as pre vs. post invicta when it appeared, but in the end it was already in the pipeline prior to Invicta buying controlling interest in 2016. It was the last change to the watch by outgoing CEO Stephan Lack's group. Invicta inherited that winged logo and now has finally put their own stamp on the watch by returning to a printed crown. I suppose a decision was also made around the same time the winged logo appeared to cut costs on the cases, so they continued to sell watches with drilled lugs until their inventory ran out. The grey market and eBay dealers scooped them up after 2016. That was always the fun part about buying a new Combat Sub sight unseen, most stock photos online don't show drilled lugs, so you never new which case you were going to get, or case-back for that matter.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/interview-head-glycine-daniele-andreatta-5167335.html


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Also, I believe that they changed the logo away from the winged logo because of the Armani lawsuit. Thanks for the LINK, I will check it out.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Smaller Size Combat Sub? I'm*

Yes the Armani lawsuit created unwanted drama. However, in the end I believe they won the judgement in that case, but chose to discontinue the winged logo anyway.

I'm certain collectors will be falling over each other to get winged logo watches as their value increases exponentially. Hodinkee will write multiple articles about the phenomenon, causing increased demand and scarcity.

Forget about gold! Invest in winged Glycines now! ?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I actually like the winged logo, and wish my Sub had it.

At least my Airman has it, which is probably more appropriate anyway.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

OK fellow Glycine fans. I ordered the GL0083 Combat Sub from watchgooroo on the bay for $319. I don't think I could have done much better than that. It is supposed to be in my grubby little hands this Monday or Tuesday. I'm not sure if will have drilled through lugs or not or what movement it will have but whatever it has will be fine with me. It comes with a Nato strap, but I ordered a Hadley-Roma and leather strap for it as I just don't care for Natos.

I also ordered a blue quartz chronograph GL2004 as kind of an after thought. At $159 shipped, how could I go wrong when I have seen them on other sites for a lot more than that. I ordered a navy blue leather strap for it which should go well with the blue dial and blue bezel. Ordered the watches a day apart so they will arrive on different days. Glycines are fun watches and based on the Combat 6 38mm I already have, they are a lot of watch for the money.
Joe


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought my GL1004 and GL1005 for $220 which I thought was as low as they would get, LOL.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been wearing my GL0094 on a cheap navy color nato strap. It feels a lot better than the factory canvas strap.


----------

